# Birdy is in LABOR! Day 146. Happy EAster!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Birdy is in labor. Udder is BIG. he he he She's on cam: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats!!! Can't wait!! I'm tuned in!!  

Prayers for a safe easy delivery, with lots of girls!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh yea!! Go Birdy! 
Happy Easter is right!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are some pictures, she isn't posing good cause, she's in labor, so I don't blame her. lol


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

What a pretty doe. She is looking rather restless for sure. The resolution on the cam is teriffic. What kind of cam are you using?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:dance: She's looking good!! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Update??? I'm tuned in!!!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Come on Birdy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh she is looking good! Hope all goes well... Can't watch as I am not home and on an iPhone and can't watch


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

waiting... and waiting..... :GAAH:

You can watch with an Iphone if you use Skyfire.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

babies very very soon!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Baby #1 is out-anyone know what it is?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

missed it just got home.... but they are so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

RunAround said:


> waiting... and waiting..... :GAAH:
> 
> You can watch with an Iphone if you use Skyfire.


That is good to know! It was my Aunt's phone so I didn't fiddle with it to much...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Baby two just came.....

Baby one *looks* like a black...maybe with moonspots??? I saw a couple of brown splashes. And baby two *looks* like a black and white. Ashley???

Are there any more coming? And are they boys or girls??

Congrats!!!! :stars:

It looks like that's all......


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Somebody looks happy........ congratulations.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I think 2 boys.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw the 2nd born... buckling, not sure what the 1st is. Birdy did well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope she got Buck/Doe


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

ooohh! Congratulations! :leap: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:kidblue: :kidblue: YAY!!!! First kid out was coming sideways but I managed to adjust him in the birth canal without having to push everything back. He has a BIG old head!! Had to get her push to open herself a bit more since her kid last year was NOT that big. lol. My mom was about to have a heart attack as this is one of her favorite does and she was so worried about her kidding ok. Once I got him straightened out, both me and birdy put our fair share of effort in, he was ok. Second one was a head with one leg back but much smaller so wasn't as hard, and yes he is COVERED in moonspots and has wattles. We were shocked by the moonspots since birdy never appeared to have any, but her dam did, so we just didn't think about it. I commented on how his nose looked like it had a moonspot on it, and then when I moved him over to the puppy pad we could see the spotted side and WOWZA!!!! SO excited!!!!!! Birdy is thrilled with her boys. And did you like the way I strattled Birdy for the second kid?? She didn't want to give me good access, so had to make due. 

Oh and yes, I stole some milk, over a cup out of her and it hardly made a dent, she was so tight it made me hurt! She made enough for an army of kiddos. And the boy did want to nurse more once he saw I was stealing. Colostrum in the freezer in case I or someone else ever needs it.

SO HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!

Boy #1 Phoenix Rising Bird is the Word









Boy #2 Phoenix Rising Mine That Bird


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE Mine That Bird!!! When do you want me to come and get him?  LOL! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2 Ashley n Mom!
Both those babies are just adorable! 

Happy Easter :hug:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the bird name theme. Congrats too much on the healthy boys!! What a lovely present peter cottontail brought haha
Usually its a stork that brings babies, not a rabbit!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^LOL!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the adorable boys!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well thats a happy easter present.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

beautiful boys! Congratulations!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Soooooo CUTE! Congrats!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like you did a terrific job, and mama too! Congrats on the healthy boys and safe delivery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats...so adorable....


----------

